# White Spots in Grain After Finishing



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello all,

Yesterday I finished a bandsaw box made out of walnut and zebra wood (my second one ever). Today, I noticed that there are a bunch of white spots that appear in the grain of the wood throughout the box. I have attached a photo as an example.

I had this exact same problem on my previous box, but I thought it was caused by the wax I used (briwax), which was 4+ years old. This time, I used a new thing of Howard's Citrus Shield Paste Wax, but the result was the same.

I'm hoping someone can help identify what is causing the white spotting so I can avoid making the same mistake in the future.

Here is the process I used to finish (copying the method suggested by the Drunken Woodworker):
1. Sanded to 220 (RSO), then up to 0000 artificial steel wool
2. Applied a coat of equal parts BLO, Minwax Wipe-on Poly, and Mineral Spirits, wiping extra off
3. Let dry for 24 hours, rub with 0000 artificial steel wool
4. Repeated this process 4 times (so 4 coats, letting each dry for 24/hrs, except for the last which I let dry for 48 hours)
5. After 48 hours, I used the 0000 artificial steel wool, and added two coats of wax, and buffed.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Both woods have open grain and I believe the wax is getting into the grain openings. You will either have to fill the grain or not use wax. On a project like that I would use a wipe on poly or a clear spray finish if you do not want to fill the grain.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep it looks like dried wax in the pores. I've not had good luck with oil finishes on exocits, I use shellac on most everything now. Once you get the hang of it never look back


----------



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for the information, Tom and Aj. I didn't even realize that open grain woods should be treated differently, so this info will come in handy in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Use Black Bison wax instead.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use paste wax tinted with dye. This will cause lighter wood to have darker pores. I use both Transtint and wd lockwood ob dyes. You dont need the blo in your finish. Just thin the poly 1:1 with ms.


----------



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought about using wax with a dye in it, and actually tried light-brown BriWax on a piece of scrap, but I didn't like how it darkened the zebra wood.

I think I will try to remove the current white-spotted wax with mineral spirits. I will then probably leave it as is (just the poly/blo finish), unless anyone has suggestions about what would look good on top of that.

Thanks again everyone!


----------

